# Been Wanting To Do Some!



## DustyJoe84 (May 16, 2019)

Been wanting to do a batch of ABT's. Decided to give them a go on a whim. One batch was cream cheese, cheddar and sausage. The other batch of filling my wife made up and included cream cheese, cheddar, banana pepper, spinach and Valentina hot sauce. They were delicious! The possibilities are endless for additions to the cream cheese. Bacon was firm, but not quite crispy. Cooked at 225-250 with cherry chunks. I had two different pork rubs with just a little left in the bottle so I combined them and dusted with that. I loved the sweet, smoky flavor the cherry wood gave to the turds. Next time I think I'll crank the heat to finish them off and to crisp up the bacon a little more. I'm looking forward to doing these again!


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2019)

Precook the bacon in the oven..  about 1/2 -3/4 cooked...  It will shrink and make it easier to wrap and get crisp...
I use a wire rack on a sheet pan...  
.........


----------

